# Victoria Island?



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey! I thought I ask you guys instead of reading those attractions and stuff on the net! I'm sure most of you have been to Victoria, I just thought I ask what's there to do? My ladies bday is coming up, and she doesn't want to do something crazy, so it's going to be a good getaway for a day so we won't get dragged into drinking parties and come home all drunk! So what's there to do in Victoria for one day?
Any good food or anything? I heard something about a zoo? 
Or maybe a fish store... oh wait... it's her bday.. not mine.. LOL... so where should I go or what should I do?


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

lol..well...heres wut i like to do in Victoria..go to downtown Victoria..kinda like the Harbour...
1) the royal BC museum...will take a few hours at moderate speed to check it out
2) the wax museum...takes like 30-40 minutes to walk thru
3) parliament building
4)walk through the empress hotel...maybe have high tea
5) think theres miniature world....and butterfly world(sorry haven't been to both)
6) theres the underwater world thing(haven't been too)
7)walk around the area or to the mall there..theres streets there that reminds me of commercial drive or gastown..lol

places not in harbour/downtown area: 
1)Craigdarroch castle(well..more like a mansion..and it is like 10-15 minutes on vehicle to get there)
2)buchart garden...lotsa flowers haha
3) visit chinatown(hey..i am asian..i do such things haha)
4) think theres "marker one" or something like that..for trans canada highway start point

hope this helps...have fun!...oh btw u can check out the victoria website for more info


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

If you go. Take the floating plane (harbour air) from the flying beaver on the south terminal. And then take the ferry back! The flight itself will be exciting!

If I was on the island, I'd go fishing or go oyster clamming, go for a walk along Long Beach near tofino.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> If you go. Take the floating plane (harbour air) from the flying beaver on the south terminal. And then take the ferry back! The flight itself will be exciting!
> 
> If I was on the island, I'd go fishing or go oyster clamming, go for a walk along Long Beach near tofino.


long beach and tofino...its really beautiful and relaxing..well the last time i went..haha..oyster picking/harvesting/digging..also nice and fun(well maybe not to the oyster)


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i have a question! victoria island?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Yes! Long beach and tofino. Sunset on long beach....


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to miniature world if it is still open, it's been 7 years since I was there, lots of cool stuff there though. The wax place is a must. As for the empress I've stayed there twice....really nice place, the hotel that is, not the rooms. Just go walk around the hotel or inside, the yards are very well kept. I think if you just go down to the harbour area and look around there will be more than enough to do. Everything is really close to eachother. Also you should go on that horse ride thing...the one were you sit in a buggy and they take you around. I've never been but it looks cool.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

It's late, I'm sure its victoria on vancouver island. Anyone want to second that...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

One more thing before I go to sleep....whale watching! Killer whales, grey whales, porpoises, and other whales....


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> It's late, I'm sure its victoria on vancouver island. Anyone want to second that...


yah i assume the OP mixed up the names thats all..haha..so..Victoria on vancouver island..i second that


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, Victoria Island is waaaaay up North. Near where Santa keeps his reindeer & sleigh.

Vancouver Island.

Common mistake.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

we went whale watching out of victoria a while back
the tour company was named Eagle Wing tours and i would highly recommend spending the extra 20 bucks or whatever it was to go with them instead of the other companies, the boat was one of those miami vice style catamarans with 2x 300hp mercury outboards on the back, we were doing 55 nautical miles/hr on the way out to the whales it was awesome, and then they dropped a microphone in the water to play the whales calls out over the boat's sound system. saw 2 pods of killer whales and a gray whale and some bald eagles. also since this boat is much smaller than most of the other ones there the tours are much more personal.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas!
And i just wrote Victoria island cuz I always call it "the island" like the rest! LoL!

Anyways, thanks for the recommendations... but the lady is young.. i'm seriously not sure if she'll enjoy what "we"/"fish people" would enjoy! LOL!
I'm pretty sure I'll take a walk at miniature world, but anyone know about the zoo?
And I want to go to this oyster restaurant people were mentioning... but unfortunately... she hates oysters... sigh....~


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want to take her some place romantic, Victoria is ok, but this is much better. Wickaninnish Inn

Have dinner overlooking the ocean. But if you want a spot, you'd better book early.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately it's only one day! Early there, and nite back!

And Seahorse Fanatic, hahahahaha, you just made me laugh so hard!! HAHAHA!!! It somehow sounded like my neice was here telling me that! She definitely luvs her reindeers HAHAA!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, you can just take her there for dinner and not overnight then. But if she's into museums, the one in Victoria certainly is the place to go. I saw the Leonardo da Vinci exhibit there and it was pretty amazing.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh... Thanks Gary! I doubt she's interested in museums!
But any place good to eat? =) sure she'll appreciate some good food!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes. The same Wikinannish Inn has "The Pointe" restaurant. Great food and great view.

The Pointe Restaurant | Wickaninnish Inn Tofino Resort Restaurant

Sorry, forgot to add that's only if you go to Long Beach. 

In Victoria, you can take her to high tea at the Empress. The ladies seem to like that.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Please tell me it ain't expensive! LOL! I'm super broke!
Bills to pay, 4 vehicles to pay, mom's bday, gf's bday, sister's bday, and two days ago wuz managers bday.... i am the biggest broke ^&* you can know at the moment LOL!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ummmm...both very expensive. Have you ever known any women who liked "cheap"?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Ummmm...both very expensive. Have you ever known any women who liked "cheap"?


LOL, good thing your wife doesn't post here eh Gary?

For restaurants, take a look at this webiste:

Victoria BC Restaurants, Cafes, Bistros, and Fine Dining

I am sure you can find something your wallet will be able to stomach.  I've eaten at Spinnakers a couple of times and it is always good food.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> LOL, good thing your wife doesn't post here eh Gary?


Actually she is one of the few who likes "cheap", so she would just laugh at my post.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha yah both the "wick" and the empress..can be quite $$$$$$
then again..one is a luxury resort and the other is a infamous hotel

might wanna ask some of the Victoria BCA members for places to dine at for moderate price

haha...2wheelsx2...dun think theres any women who like "cheap"...they like the word "SALE". plus..pretty sure they dun like the term "cheap"..more like "financially conservative"


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> haha yah both the "wick" and the empress..can be quite $$$$$$
> then again..one is a luxury resort and the other is a infamous hotel
> 
> might wanna ask some of the Victoria BCA members for places to dine at for moderate price
> ...


HAHAHAH!!!! Good choice of words, I'm guessing you're one of the very few that gets in trouble! Perfect wording to win a lady! LOL!  So i'm guessing i'm not cheap anymore... i'm just financially conservative LOL!!!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

oh..i heard there is a "hole in the wall" kinda mexican joint thats like a hidden gem...dunno where it is in the city and so on..but yah...maybe ask around for that hidden gem


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay... food wise isn't that important, cuz it's only gonna take up an hour or a bit of the time!
Where can I go? Where the heck is the petting zoo? I'm sure she'll luv wutever's there! "she's an animal freak by the way"... LOL


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hahah like this one(some bug zoo)?
The Victoria Bug Zoo TM

or this one(children petting zoo at a park)?
petting zoo Victoria, petting zoo Beacon Hill park

oh the university of Victoria has a lot of rabbits and bunnies around the campus...kill two birds with one stone..u can visit the university see the furry animals..plus..no cost to u..well except transportation there


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> hahah like this one(some bug zoo)?
> The Victoria Bug Zoo TM
> 
> or this one(children petting zoo at a park)?
> petting zoo Victoria, petting zoo Beacon Hill park


Bug zoo? Humm... she'll hate it... but I might like bagging them up for our fish! LOL!

Crap... it's a children petting zoo? Gawd.. i'm stuck.. maybe I should take her somewhere else? Cuz there doesn't seem to have anythign to do there at all! Well.. actually... it's quite the same as vancouver LOL, not much to do except some outdoor activities!

Okay, lets start from scratch and brainstorm!

What would YOU do VinnyD hahhaha~ btw... we're keeping this low.. so it'll actually be MY idea at the end!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

well..lets factor in all the stuff thats been mentioned....
1) lady is young..so might not like the museums and all that jazz
2) tight budget....
3) need to find a moderate restaurant for food
4) one day deal...
5) dun like bugs..but like animals..but you dun want to take her to some children's petting zoo

well...i'd just head on to the downtown area and in no particular order
1)go to wax museum(unless she dun like that..but it kewl hahaa)...think like a few bucks for admission
2)then head on to walk around the parliament building/ harbour (free)
3) visit the Empress hotel(free)
4) visit miniature world if u like(dunno admission price)
5) the undersea garden if u feel like doing so(dunno admission)
6)think there are some local farmers market or similar around
7) head on towards the Bay centre shopping mall(theres a lot of shops and cafes along the way)
8) go to a decent restaurant for dinner

cost wise:
so technically u have to worry about getting to the downtown harbour area..and teh admission fee..plus food..and getting you way back to the ferry terminal.

time wise: pretty sure u can fit all that in a day

fun wise: well theres indoor activities and outdoor activities..plus..nice walk and all..it good for the body and mind


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 to the above plan. The wax museum is lots of fun. And so is miniature world. i wasn't too into it until we got there. So much attention to detail.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

http://http://www.butterflygardens.com/ How about the butterfly garden? Lots of parrots and koi, too.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you aren't set on the island and want to visit a zoo...Seattle's Woodland Park Zoo is pretty awesome. Probably as good as you get til you hit California. Save you some ferry money too if you guys were gonna drive onto the ferry. Everytime I go, it always surprises me how much the fare is.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> well..lets factor in all the stuff thats been mentioned....
> 1) lady is young..so might not like the museums and all that jazz
> 2) tight budget....
> 3) need to find a moderate restaurant for food
> ...


Thanks for the tips! That actually sounds like a good plan!
Miniature world sounds like alot of fun hahaha! Now to check on the fare price for the ferries! and hear what others have to say! But definitely sounds great, much appreciated!!!! U r awesome!



TomC said:


> http://http://www.butterflygardens.com/ How about the butterfly garden? Lots of parrots and koi, too.


That sounds luvly... but I have hay fever.. unless the park supplies the gas mask 



tony1928 said:


> If you aren't set on the island and want to visit a zoo...Seattle's Woodland Park Zoo is pretty awesome. Probably as good as you get til you hit California. Save you some ferry money too if you guys were gonna drive onto the ferry. Everytime I go, it always surprises me how much the fare is.


Let me google that to see! =) Thanks though! The lady luvs her animals.. this is why we have four dogs now..! It's already a zoo at home...  And i agree... the fare prices can be quite ridiculous!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Woodland Park Zoo is awesome, and the border lineups are no worse than the ferry lineups, so it's much cheaper in a way, since you save the fare.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Woodland Park Zoo is awesome, and the border lineups are no worse than the ferry lineups, so it's much cheaper in a way, since you save the fare.


I know... and it sound so exciting that I wanna go there... walk around.. eat lunch! Drive bak and check out the outlets and then go home?  does that sound fun?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

you got your animals AND outlet shopping...what woman wouldn't want that!?!?



eternity302 said:


> I know... and it sound so exciting that I wanna go there... walk around.. eat lunch! Drive bak and check out the outlets and then go home?  does that sound fun?


----------



## aimnhigh (Apr 28, 2010)

ok, i was born and raised in Victoria,
the petting zoo was in Beacon hill park walking distance from the harbour through the park or a 2 minute drive from the harbour to parking area, right behind the museum
I am not a museum fan, but the museum there is very nice and most do enjoy it,
all around the harbour area has very nice cozy resturants with in walking distance of the harbour, some cheap some expensive, across the road from the petting zoo area is beacon drive in, best soft ice cream on a hot day,
If you go on a weekend i recommend butchart gardens out in brentwood, near ferry terminal,and recommend going just before dinner and stay till dark as the garden are nice all under colored lights and fireworks around 10 pm on weekends are really nice, check schedule to see if fire works are still going
under sea gardens was in the harbour not sure if it is still there??
right by wax museum,and in the summer months there are usually vendors all around the harbor area
and one resturant mentioned did have good food, but i stopped eating there when my friend found steel wool in her soup! Spinnakers brew pup LOL
ope that helps


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!
I'll be heading to Seattle, as I think she'll have more fun! She always wanted to getaway from here anyways! Good nice road trip... and we can just choose wut to eat wherever we pass by!
Hopefully they take canadian, otherwise it's going to be credit card!
Anyone know what i should do about the money part? Exchange to american or just grab canadian and credit card?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are going to Seattle now, then how about taking a look at the Seattle Pike Place Market. It's sort of like a Granville Island. It's also by the water and you can walk and shop around the pier. As for US cash, if you have a bank card, you can withdraw cash from an ATM machine once you get to the States. It will charge you $3 or so for the transaction.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> If you are going to Seattle now, then how about taking a look at the Seattle Pike Place Market. It's sort of like a Granville Island. It's also by the water and you can walk and shop around the pier. As for US cash, if you have a bank card, you can withdraw cash from an ATM machine once you get to the States. It will charge you $3 or so for the transaction.


Ahhh.. since I'm not spending much anyways! I guess that's a great idea!
And I'm guessing if I'm goin to the zoo, i'm sure they have something like that there for people to buy gifts =) THanks very much!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah the pike market is awesome..if u r there..might as well visit the first starbucks haha..and the space needle..haha

then again u might be at the zoo for the day..which is also cool too...anyways have fun ..and enjoy..oh..take photos to share haha


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bank card and credit cards are easy. And Visa gives you better exchange rates than the bank. I second Pike Place market. You can watch the fish tossing!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Have fun on your trip. I love Seattle, but hate Seattle traffic. Cash is no big deal anymore if you got your credit and debit and ATM's are easy. 

Fish tossing....my son really enjoyed that..didn't want to leave. Pike market is really cool and in that area surrounding the market, there's lots to see and eat. I'm not sure how much time you guys will have tho. I think we spent around 3 or 4 hours at the zoo itself. Enjoy!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well thanks everyone! I'll take lotsa pictures (without myself being in it) =) hahaha!

Anyways, after doing some research, and discussing with the lady, she definitely sounds happy that she'll be able to feed giraffes, feed birds, watch some lions and hippos! =) So that's what we'll be doing, and then we'll be heading to the outlets if we have enuff time, as I got work early in the morning next day, and can't leave the dogs home all nite alone!

Thanks for all the great input guys!
I won't have fish photos to share when i get back, but maybe hippos and liions that's for sure!


----------

